# Barista Bar Bar training - Amazing!



## rgoodcoffee (May 25, 2016)

Hi all,

Just wanted to share a great experience I had at a barista training school in Whitechapel in London called Barist Bar Bar. I did the whole day, which included the 'basic barista course' and then in the afternoon I did a latte art course. It really suited me as a coffee enthusiast with probably beginner/intermediate knowledge - I didn't realise how much I didn't know!

Both of the courses were invaluable and my latte art is coming along quite well! Will post a photo of my best attempt below. Gina who runs the place is amazing, really lovely and friendly and explains stuff so well - she obviously has a tonne of experience in the field and that really shows in her teaching. The classes are quite small (less than 10 people) so you get a good chance to make lots of coffees.

I really can't recommend this place high enough, it would suit anyone really, especially someone who is a beginner/intermediate.

Rory


----------



## Beth71 (Jan 4, 2017)

Good to know. I live in London and Whitechapel is pretty easy to get to for me. Might pop down at some point.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

I wish I lived nearer! It sounds like it was a really helpful, informative course!

The person taking the course can make such a difference, people offering courses all probably understand everything they need to know about coffee but conveying it is another matter.


----------

